# Reformed Baptist Systematics?



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 23, 2010)

Who are some of the old Particular Baptists who wrote works of Systematic Theology? I am aware of John Gill's "Body of Doctrinal and Practical Divinity", Boyce's "Abstract of Systematic Theology", and Dagg's work. Did any other old Particular Baptists write Systematics?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 23, 2010)

The only thing I could recommend at this time is Nehemiah Coxe's Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ. It is most excellent. It is not necessarily a Systematic but is should be considered. That is something the RB's lack in because of the times in my opinion. I am not a fan Wayne Grudem. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## student ad x (Feb 23, 2010)

> Who are some of the old Particular Baptists who wrote works of Systematic Theology?




Augustus Strong


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 23, 2010)

student ad x said:


> > Who are some of the old Particular Baptists who wrote works of Systematic Theology?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Have you read this? Is he considered in agreement with the 1689 Confession?


----------



## student ad x (Feb 23, 2010)

TaylorOtwell said:


> student ad x said:
> 
> 
> > > Who are some of the old Particular Baptists who wrote works of Systematic Theology?
> ...



Your welcome. I have read some, mostly comparisons with Hodge. I don't think he would be considered in agreement with the 1689. To me he had some modern in him, but maybe someone who knows more of his views could weigh in.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 23, 2010)

I've heard a lot of people complain about Wayne Grudem. What exactly is not likeable about his book?


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 24, 2010)

Not actually a Systematic Theology, but more of an Historical Theology would be *Baptist Theology- A Four Century Study*, by James Leo Garrett


----------



## jayce475 (Feb 24, 2010)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> I've heard a lot of people complain about Wayne Grudem. What exactly is not likeable about his book?


 
My Wayne Grudem reads "Some have objected that speaking in tongue must always consist of speech in known languages, since that is what happened at Pentecost. But the fact that speaking in tongues occurred in known human languages once in scriptures does not require that it always happen with known languages, especially when another description of speaking in tongues (1 Cor 14) indicates exactly the opposite."


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2010)

I believe we're going to see an increase in RB scholarship over the next twenty years. The RB program at Westminster California, as well as some other academic venues (both existing and on the horizon) will help incubate RB thought.


----------



## JML (Feb 24, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Not actually a Systematic Theology, but more of an Historical Theology would be *Baptist Theology- A Four Century Study*, by James Leo Garrett


 
Looks like an interesting read. I just added it to my ever growing wish list. Thanks Bob.


----------



## nasa30 (Feb 24, 2010)

I second


> Nehemiah Coxe's Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ


 as a great read!


----------



## MRC (Feb 24, 2010)

jayce475 said:


> O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard a lot of people complain about Wayne Grudem. What exactly is not likeable about his book?
> ...


 
I have used Robert Raymond's text and Grudem's text. I found the former clear in his argumentation, going back to biblical sources in full. I thought the later to be more of a "listing" of what we are to believe without properly working those doctrines out from primary sources. However, I would have liked a much more thorough treatment of paedobaptism from Raymond, coming from a credobaptistic background.


----------

